# Michigan Truckload Logs



## Darth Hawken (Jul 21, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good logging company who delivers truckloads of logs in South East Michigan? How about pricing? What would one expect to get from a semi-load, and exactly how much wood is delivered by a semi? I would imagine it would be in the 20-30 full cord range. 

I am wondering if the cost of having a nice stack of logs delivered is greater or less than my desire to stay out of the flooded, mosquito infested woods. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## chucker (Jul 21, 2009)

10 to 15 cords to a semi load in 100" length's and anywheres from 25.00 to 35.00 a cord for delivery plus the going rate of the speices your ordering!! here red oak is 90.00 to 110.00 a cord..........


----------



## Chuck Diesel (Jul 21, 2009)

There is a guy in New Hudson how sells firewood. Last I heard he paid 1200 for 10 cord of red oak and cherry.


----------



## Darth Hawken (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool, Thanks for the input!


----------



## giXXer (Jul 22, 2009)

Lutke logging in Manton, Mi is selling 20 full cord double truck loads (60 face cords) for $1500-$1600 for "local" delivery. I believe it was almost $1000 for a half truck load (10 cords). J.M. Miller logging is out of Harrison, Mi and they are about the same price on the logs, but due to the distance to me they would have to charge $150-$200 extra in delivery. J.M. is also selling all oak loads for around $1800. I know that these companies aren't what you are looking for because of the distance, but hopefully it gives you a general idea of the ballpark price.

Just a couple of things to consider when buying a truck load: 1.) Is there a cash (greenbacks) discount (many times there is and make sure to get a receipt from the driver). 2.) Diameter of the logs. Some guys like small diameter logs due to handling and lifting the weight and some like the larger stuff. Just ask what the typical load contains. 3.) Lead time. A perfect example is the two companies I listed. Lutke has trucks in my area and could get me load today if I have the cash in hand. Harrison is 3-4 weeks out. 4.) What happens if the load is short? Ask the office person ahead of time because in many cases the driver is just a sub. He usually can't make adjustments to the log price and won't adjust his delivery charge due to the load being short.

My long-winded answer may be full of info that you already know and may not be applicable, but hopefully was helpful in some way.


----------



## Darth Hawken (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, it was helpful. Thanks for the input. I would like to find a local supplier, but it seems like most of the logging is North of Bay City, just like the good deer hunting.


----------



## snofrog (Jul 22, 2009)

Darth Hawken said:


> Yes, it was helpful. Thanks for the input. I would like to find a local supplier, but it seems like most of the logging is North of Bay City, just like the good deer hunting.



lol Hilldale/Jackson area for deer . ya cant swing a cat by the tail without hitting a deer in that area


----------



## nailbender (Jul 22, 2009)

*Michigan Truckload*

I'm sorry to inform you but I would much rather be hunting south of Bay City and do from time to time. On the other hand, log loads are quite plentiful up here in the tip of the mit. The last 20 cord load I had delivered this spring was $1400.00 for all hard maple. Oh by the way, does anyone need the deer herd thinned south of Bay City?


----------



## giXXer (Jul 23, 2009)

Glad it was helpful. We do have a ton of deer up this way, all of my destroyed landscaping is proof. The largest deer on record for Michigan was taken a few years ago a couple of miles from my house. We also have a lot of truck loads of logs being taken out here as well. My house is adjacent to state land which two years ago was all wooded. It isn't anymore! It really pi$$es me off...I couldn't get any of the wood for my wood pile!

Good luck finding a logger. You may have to pay one to drive the load down to you. Might still be worth it depending on how much your time is worth and how much you hate the skeeter bites. My brother-in-law lives near Milford and he has a tree service that drops of wood to him at his work lot. You may want to try to hook-up with one (or a few) of those guys.


----------



## Darth Hawken (Jul 23, 2009)

nailbender said:


> I'm sorry to inform you but I would much rather be hunting south of Bay City and do from time to time. On the other hand, log loads are quite plentiful up here in the tip of the mit. The last 20 cord load I had delivered this spring was $1400.00 for all hard maple. Oh by the way, does anyone need the deer herd thinned south of Bay City?



Maybe I misspoke, the hunting is not better North of Bay City, rather I prefer a rifle to a shotgun. The .300 Win/Mag has been feeling neglected the past few years while the 12 ga. gets all of the action locally. 

$1400 for a 20 cord load sounds like what I am looking for. Is your source a long kept secret, or are you willing to pass along a name and number. 

I bought my OWB from a guy up there in Ubly. We just spent the weekend up in Sleeper State park and are going back up next weekend to Wagener County park. We love camping in the thumb. It is only an hour and a half drive and feels like you are really "Up North"


----------



## Chuck Diesel (Jul 23, 2009)

D.Hawken where abouts are you located? If your close to N.Hudson I might be able to sqeeze some wood for work. P.M. me


----------



## crankster69 (Jul 26, 2009)

snofrog said:


> lol Hilldale/Jackson area for deer . *ya cant swing a cat by the tail without hitting a deer in that area*



I'll second that. Our van "met" one of those deer in Hillsdale County!


----------



## Sirpouralot (May 28, 2011)

Darth Hawken said:


> Does anyone know of a good logging company who delivers truckloads of logs in South East Michigan? How about pricing? What would one expect to get from a semi-load, and exactly how much wood is delivered by a semi? I would imagine it would be in the 20-30 full cord range.
> 
> I am wondering if the cost of having a nice stack of logs delivered is greater or less than my desire to stay out of the flooded, mosquito infested woods.
> 
> Thanks for the input!


 
Hartland Tree service in Howell Michigan will deliver truck loads of tree trunks which range from 18 to 40 inch in diameter and can be as much as 24 feet in length. They charge by how close you are to them. If you are close like in Brighton then you might get a load for $100.00 You will have to cut and split though. These are usually not suitable for lumber as they are from a bunch of residential tree removals. If you want timber they have it, but it will cost you plenty.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 29, 2011)

Here in NH I deliver 8-9 cord tri-axle loads of mixed hardwood (Oak maple ash beech birch) for $100 per cord delivered within 10 miles, $10 a cord more for up to 25 miles, $20 a cord more after 25 miles..


----------

